# Looking for retro painted steel wheel treatment 16"



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

The newest VW retro wheel with caps and trim look OK but they appear to come in 17" only.

I'd like a body color coded wheel with similar caps and rings.

Something like this;










I'm suprised there aren't more vendors like TVA out there or maybe their are but I can't find them??

This would be for the wife's 2007 New Beetle Convertible


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Those are just stock 16" steel wheels with air cooled beetle hub caps and beauty rings. Do a search on newbeetle.org for retro wheels and you should find a bunch of how-to's.

:beer::beer:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks.

I suppose someone that knows what thay are doing can get the vintage caps to attach to modern wheels. 

I'm suprised they aren't more common.

Of course, my tastes have not always been popular!!


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Google hubcap clips and you'll see how simple it is to do this.:beer:


----------

